# Andy's Ultrasound Pix



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

as many of you know already that i am going to be a father soon.

so today i finally got pix of my sons ultrasound and so i thought i share with you all.




















this is my lil unborn son andy. Soon to be another addition to the nissan community


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Excellent esh. Your seed's gonna grow up to be a strong, healthy Nissan Lover.

P.S. I still think you should have called him Turbo


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats bro, I bet it must feel nice to know your gona be a dad.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea it feels pretty cool in a way.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

congrats Eshei!  

teach him in the ways of Nissan power.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Baby boys are great!! Ive got two..hehe. 

Get some sleep now. And enjoy each stag of there infancy, you will miss it when it's over. My boys are 12 months now, I miss when they were newborns.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

When is he due? My wife and I are having a baby girl in January. Supposed to be here the 16th. I've already got her some Nismo clothes. he he


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

vodKA said:


> Excellent esh. Your seed's gonna grow up to be a strong, healthy Nissan Lover.
> 
> P.S. I still think you should have called him Turbo




hahahahhahahah thats funny man......turbo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HNE said:


> When is he due? My wife and I are having a baby girl in January. Supposed to be here the 16th. I've already got her some Nismo clothes. he he



she be due around december 10-12 area.

that a rough estimate.


----------

